# Blackthorn Foxes and Dove Dutch



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Black fox bucks:



















This is a tan buck I got in to outcross and hopefully improve my foxes:



















Here he is compared with the best of my fox bucks. He's much bigger and far more manly, his head is much more chunky, and his black colour is darker. These are the qualities I'm hoping he'll pass on. My fox bucks look rather like washed-out does next to him!



















This is my best dove Dutch doe. She won her class at Halifax last weekend:




























And this is the best of my dove Dutch bucks. Mismarked still, but getting there:




























This is an argente buck that I keep around for improving type in my Dutch mice:










Pepper, my friendly little pet Chinese hamster doe:



















Princess Anna:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very gorgeous fluffers you have! And Princess Anna is just charming :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> And Princess Anna is just charming


She certainly thinks so! :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow the dove dutch! I'm in love!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Your black tan is a doll, as is the dove dutch lady!!!!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely love that black tan. So hunky!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahY said:


> She certainly thinks so! :lol:


Yes, her name fits :lol:


----------



## JSG748 (Aug 5, 2011)

Moustress your a real braggart!  I'm so GREEN right now! would love to get a Black tan fox like that this side of the drink!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Moustress your a real braggart!


I'm SarahY :lol:

Thanks guys for your kind comments xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, don't I WISH I could brag about that black tan buck! That has to be the darkest tan belly I have ever seen! I had tans almost that good years ago, and I think I have an overly dark argente that may be tank as I don't see a dark base in his coat. I dream of having a good blur tan again one of these years.

That argente buck of yours is so pale! Nice! And it's that dove dutch is very fine. Is the color on the rear supposed to be terminated where the rear thigh meets the torso?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

*awe struck*


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

loverly mice, i love fox.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Is the color on the rear supposed to be terminated where the rear thigh meets the torso?


The standard says the saddle must be "well up to the middle" of the mouse, but in truth they rarely reach that far. The saddle on that dove doe is pretty average. It's more important that the line is straight and she has a lovely straight line ruined only by a little white triangle on the under.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Still pretty dang good, though.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww Anna... such a sweetie!! I need to meet her one day.


----------



## JSG748 (Aug 5, 2011)

And you are still a braggart! :lol: Sorry Moustress!


----------

